# How Much To Advertise Monthly?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

If you wanted to lets say Gross over 100k a year selling funny/slogan/spoof t-shirts strictly online, what do you think it would take monthly to spend on advertising? You know the basics like Adwords, SEO Help, Banners Etc..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Basikboy said:


> If you wanted to lets say Gross over 100k a year selling funny/slogan/spoof t-shirts strictly online, what do you think it would take monthly to spend on advertising? You know the basics like Adwords, SEO Help, Banners Etc..


I don't know if there is an exact correlation between the amount of dollars you spend vs the amount of money you will make.

For some companies, you may not have to spend much. For others, it may require $1000s per month. For others, no matter how much money you spend, you won't make $100,000 per year.

If there were a magic formula, then everyone would be 100,000 aires by just spending what it takes to get to that level.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Understood, I am just curious when I launch my site how much i should look Into spending for advertisement.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Rodney, gave you good advise. If I could target market my shirts I'd be rich. Its just the luck of the draw. What market, user, need.
Good Luck, John


----------



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

Uncle John said:


> Rodney, gave you good advise. If I could target market my shirts I'd be rich. Its just the luck of the draw. What market, user, need.
> Good Luck, John


Hi Uncle John! 

There should be no reason why you can't target your niche market using the Internet. With such tools as PPC, it can be quite economical to attract paying customers who are specifically interested in (and searching for) your type of t-shirts. Can I ask who your target market is? And do you currently have a website?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Our target market is girl sports, but some are unisex. Site is successapparel.com. been in business 7 years and do OK.
Heath, you ask a question, Rodney and I gave you our opinion, thats what this forum does. We use life to try and help others, if it didn't fulfill you need, I'm sorry. Maybe you can hire a Pro.
Best of Luck, John


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Basikboy said:


> Understood, I am just curious when I launch my site how much i should look Into spending for advertisement.


As much as you can budget 

I think your research should first focus on who your target market is. 

Then it should focus on identifying where your target market "hangs out" (what they read, what they search for, what tv shows they watch, what magazines they read, what blogs, what websites, what newsletters, what tradeshows, what stores, what newspapers, etc)

Then your research should focus on which of those places will be most effective for getting the word out about your line.

THEN you should figure out how much budget you have to put towards advertising in those places.

For some businesses, that number will be $20 a month, for some businesses that number could reach $20,000+ per month.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Heath, you ask a question, Rodney and I gave you our opinion, thats what this forum does. We use life to try and help others, if it didn't fulfill you need, I'm sorry.


John, I think you're confusing Heath with the person that originally started the topic  I think Heath was just trying to help out because he saw your statement "If I could target market my shirts I'd be rich. Its just the luck of the draw."


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Rodney, you are correct, my mistake sorry, Heath. It just upsets me that people can't take advise given in good faith and use it instead of challenge it.
You built this site into what it it is today, and I Thank You for that. 
John


----------



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi John!

Sorry if I offended you mate! What I meant was that I could post some tips on how to use Pay Per Click advertising to help you target your market if you were interested.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

That would be great. I wasn't offended, just put off the way it was worded, my fault.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Heath said:


> Hi John!
> 
> Sorry if I offended you mate! What I meant was that I could post some tips on how to use Pay Per Click advertising to help you target your market if you were interested.


Heath, I would love to see the tips you have.


----------

